# Native Access: Installation has been prevented - You do not have enough free space drive to install the product (s)



## bleupalmtree (Jan 6, 2022)

The worst has happened... at least for this newbie who's still wet behind the ears. What do do, what to do?

Wallets kind of thin but I'm sure I can get some more funds in by this weekend (which means dig into my toy collection to see which Neca figure is going bye-bye).


That's what I get for going on a library hunt this past week buying CineHarp and Ricottie Mallets on sale without taking into consideration how much space I used up this past year from my new hobby of being a wannabe composer - thanks a lot Spitfire Audio (those clever videos *cough cough Homay & *Christian Henson's smooth comforting voice*).

Can anyone recommend me something to fix this problem.

I don't want to open up my MacBook Pro - no power tools! I want something that can be plugged in via USB or something like that.


Thank You


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 6, 2022)

Do you have an external drive or a set of them, or do you have everything on the internal boot drive?

If you only have the internal drive, as it seems, then you will have to invest in an external drive. Almost any SSD can be put in an inexpensive external enclosure (3.0 USB or higher, whatever your computer can handle) or Thunderbolt (these enclosures are faster but more expensive). If you have an external drive and have room on it, then the issue is that you don't have enough space on your internal drive for the temporary files NI requires for installation. You can resolve the issue by clearing space on your internal drive or by creating a bootable external drive that has sufficient space and booting to it.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Do you have an external drive or a set of them, or do you have everything on the internal boot drive?
> 
> If you only have the internal drive, as it seems, then you will have to invest in an external drive. Almost any SSD can be put in an inexpensive external enclosure (3.0 USB or higher, whatever your computer can handle) or Thunderbolt (these enclosures are faster but more expensive). If you have an external drive and have room on it, then the issue is that you don't have enough space on your internal drive for the temporary files NI requires for installation. You can resolve the issue by clearing space on your internal drive or by creating a bootable external drive that has sufficient space and booting to it.


I have everything on the eternal boot drive.

So for external drive will any of these two be a good fit?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

The Samsung T5 and T7 disks are excellent. I have four T5s and one T7 (containing HOPUS) and they serve me well. And I store all my installers and downloads (as backups) on a Synology NAS as well.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2022)

Recently chose 'external' LaCie d2 Pro -18TB _ USB C 3.1 _ for this specific task; after Upgrading to K13U CE.
Will live with swapping various new libs in/out as desired.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The Samsung T5 and T7 disks are excellent. I have four T5s and one T7 (containing HOPUS) and they serve me well. And I store all my installers and downloads (as backups) on a Synology NAS as well.


Is there any benefit in getting the T5 instead of the T7?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 11, 2022)

Unfortunately to begin downloading NA requires you have enough space on your system drive, regardless of where you intend to install the library. Therefore, buying an external drive whilst may help in some ways, won’t necessarily solve this problem. Even if you had a 16TB drive you’d still need enough room on your system drive. Bloody stupid. Search and you will find a ton of people with this problem. They even have a support page detailing what you can do:



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001284225-Native-Access-Error-Message-Installation-has-been-prevented-You-do-not-have-enough-free-drive-space-to-install-the-products-


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 11, 2022)

Try to specify a different download path to an external drive. It solves it in some cases.









need workaround to install library not enough drive space


while i wait for tech support on kontakt i have yet another issue.even though i am storing my libraries on a second drive kontakt needs 135 gigs on my...




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jan 11, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Try to specify a different download path to an external drive. It solves it in some cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I just read from the link you sent me. Hopefully that'll help when the time comes after I purchase external drive.

But do you know which would be better: T5 or T7? I'm not a tech guy. What's the main difference between the two?


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 11, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> That's what I just read from the link you sent me. Hopefully that'll help when the time comes after I purchase external drive.
> 
> But do you know which would be better: T5 or T7? I'm not a tech guy. What's the main difference between the two?


I’m no expert but I think just better read/write speeds in the T7. Apparently the latter has a gen 2 enclosure but you will need a gen 2 USB port to take advantage of the extra bandwidth otherwise stick to T5.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

bleupalmtree said:


> Is there any benefit in getting the T5 instead of the T7?


The main benefit has been price for me  since they work fast enough for me


----------

